# Roadmaster "Westpoint" circa early 1960's?



## BlueSkiesReign (Feb 24, 2014)

I finished restoring this AMF Roadmaster "Westpoint" last year, but was never able to determine the exact year it was manufactured. I'm guessing early 60's? Is there a way to accurately date this bicycle?


----------

